# Whats your dream Coral/Fish/Invert?



## GetITCdot

This place goes for days without new posts lets try to liven this party up, lets play a little game.

Tell me your Dream piece of coral and/or your dream fish and/or your dream invert. Accompany it with a pic so everyone knows what it is your talking about.

Dream Fish:
Achilles Tang










Dream Invert:
Rose BTA









Dream Coral:
Flame Thrower Chalice


----------



## phil_pl

Dream Fish:
Male Hawaiian Flame Wrasse








Dream Coral:
Bleeding Apple Scoly


----------



## GetITCdot

wow that Bleeding Apple Scoly looks awesome where does it originate from?


----------



## little dutch

Picasso Triggerfish was the entire reason I had a saltwater tank. I would really like to get another. Maybe one day.


----------



## phil_pl

GetITCdot said:


> wow that Bleeding Apple Scoly looks awesome where does it originate from?



Its an Aussie coral


----------



## Nicole85

The fish I always dreamed of having is the Naso Blonde Tang 









and my coral of choice is the Hawkin's Blue Echinata









and a flame scallop would be a nice addition to our tank


----------



## Joey




----------



## petlover516

Dream Coral:Steel Blue Zoanthids

Dream Fish:Royal Gramma

Dream Invertebrate:Rose Anemone


----------



## johnmaloney

oh cool:

fish:

fry sailfish










coral:

Okay so it isn't technically a coral, but here we go, common sea fan:

Google Image Result for http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2007/images/seafan.jpg

invert:

black florida fighting conch. there is only one herd of them in the wild. i have seen them before but haven't been able to google a pic for you all. they aren't protected, but they are so rare I haven't had the hear to collect one...

With the exception of the rarest of these, (the black fighting conch), these species are all illegal to take, and not in the hobby etc...so it isnt going to happen for me. If you had framed the fish questions as favorite vertebrate, hands down I want a sea turtle tank. This is actually possible if you collect an injured sea turtle, or a baby sea turtle for educational purposes and acquire the right permit. So many of sea turtles are injured by fishing line and baby sea turtles that get nipped by fish or birds that they are easy to find, but without the right permit you just have to swim by and know they will eventually die. I tried calling once to have one picked up, (there is a local sea turtle rehabilitation center) but no one ever came... I would have just collected it and brought him/her in to the shelter, but I would probably be arrested. Maybe I will do that next time and try to find someone to vouch for me that I was doing the right thing...I don't know...


----------



## MediaHound

So hard to pick. But great thread, clicked subscribe, thanks.


----------



## trouble93

This is my dude!!! I've had him for about 2 years now. It's about a foot and a half across it's the oldest invert in the tank. If I put my hand in the tank it comes and wraps up my hand looking for food and for the most part that's how he eats. I can't get a good pic of his buddy but he's a albino serpent and it's about a foot across.



Find the crab and it's a big one. It's a blue knuckle hermit.


----------



## johnmaloney

man! he blends right in there! too bad about the legs...


----------



## johnmaloney

by the way that isnt me in the picture above


----------



## trouble93

johnmaloney said:


> man! he blends right in there! too bad about the legs...


 I'll try to get a full on pic of it.


----------

